# Reputable Skyline specialist in midlands??



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Right guys im based in Telford shropshire (Midlands)

Im trying to find the closest Skyline specialist to me....would anybody have any ideas on whos best within or close to the area i live in??

You see i may be looking to tune and modify my car, but want it done properly.

Many thanks

Sam


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

MGT Racing are not to far away.

MGT Racing Ltd


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

If you're planning anything significant, forget the location, ask for the UK specialists, go and meet them and then pick one based on your feelings and recommendations. Picking the closest isn't the best way.

Many members travel 300 mile round trips for service/tuning when there are closer options...for good reason

You also need to expand a little, for betetr advice - what car is it, exactly and what are you looking to do - just engine, track based, drag, high power, bodywork, mild 400-450BHP or ?? Is it GTS, GTR, GTT or ??

The main names you'll hear recommended will be:

RB Motorsport
MGT Racing
Abbey Motorsport
RK tuning
GT-ART
Rising Sun
Thor racing
Perfect touch
TR racing

Not sure if they are all still trading as at today - use the forum search facility and see what peoples comments are like and then decide.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Also maybe worth giving these guys a ring, never used them though. (my folks are in shredbury)
Severnvally Motorsport - Nissan R35 GTR Specialists
Chris Wilson is in Telford too he might be able to recommend a good local tuner.

Bob


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Many thanks fellas...yeah IMS, i can totally understand what your saying, go to the quality as qualitty aint going to come to your door step!!

Ive got a R32 GTR and being honest im just trying to put together a folder consisting of info related to skylines in general, such thing like details of how to lightly tune your engine for 320bhp all the way to what mods, prices would be if i wanted to be pushing out 500bhp. Does that make sense??

But before all that i felt that with out me actually finding a good techy, then non of these answers would get answered.

Thanks once again.

Sam


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Hey Bob thanks man....before i continue, i been reading on your project R32....man your my hero, fair play to ya!! AWESUME......

Cheers for the details though, you see ive already been there and being honest they seemed reluctant to touch any thing other than a R35,dident fill me with too much confidence!!

Do you mean shrewsbury?? have no idea where shedbury is mate 

Is Chris Wilson a forum member?he's not a copper is he,If he is i think i might know him from college back in the day??

Cheers again


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

fourtoes said:


> Also maybe worth giving these guys a ring, never used them though. (my folks are in shredbury)
> Severnvally Motorsport - Nissan R35 GTR Specialists
> Chris Wilson is in Telford too he might be able to recommend a good local tuner.
> 
> Bob


r35 specialists, so not really most appropriate, IMO...
edit: oops, sorry just seen previous post saying that

personally, I would go to Rod Bell and talk everything through - I've gone to him for almost 10 years and found him to be honest, pragmatic and reasonably priced - he nevers tells you to buy something just to look better to sound better, unless you've told him that is what you want. 

He will talk you through the options and what you can fit now, that will help with bigger builds later, but missed out now, is expensive to retro-fit etc.

I know MGT are pretty good and well respected for mapping as well.


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Thanks again IMS.....Could you tell me what tuning company if any Rod Bell works for??

Where could i get his contact details from??

Cheers


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

He hee yep Shrewsbury mate, ( bloody I phones!!!  )
I get alot of my parts from Rb Motorsport, (rod bell) they're excellent about 1 1/2 hours from you mate up in Lancashire.
Chris Wilson is on here, he's a bit of a guru when it comes to suspension setups etc. He also runs a few race cars. And has a r33 Gtr bodied r33gts track car.
Do a search using his name and look through some of his threads. Not met him but seems like a great chap!
Cheers I'm glad you like my build thread mate. Ive learnt alot about these cars in the last few years! Just took my engine out for the second time today, it's getting quite easy now!

Bob
P.s. Congrats you got the best model Gtr mate! R32 all the way!!!


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

MGT Racing is who i use. 


Been through other tunners over the years and these are by far the best i have used.


----------



## TSDAVE (Dec 12, 2010)

gillsl500 said:


> Thanks again IMS.....Could you tell me what tuning company if any Rod Bell works for??
> 
> Where could i get his contact details from??
> 
> Cheers


Rod Bell owns RBMotorsport, and his phone no. is 01704 822848 .

I personally wouldn't take my car anywhere else, I hope this helps you in some way.


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

MGT Racing gets my vote, Garth created a superb map for my R32 using a Link G4 and I'll be using them very shortly once again :thumbsup:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Have to say Garth is a very very nice chap!

bob


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

fourtoes said:


> Have to say Garth is a very very nice chap!
> 
> bob


He's superb and very methodic in his mapping, if he notices anything that's slightly amiss he'll just stop everything there and then and will work out what it is before carrying on. Both Garth and Mark get 100% praise from me!

James


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Guys honestly feel alot more confident about where and who to trust with my pride and joy......THANKS 

Im going to ring them both and see which suit my needs the best...

Bob cheers for your input too mate, do you think it would be ok if i referred to yourself for some do it your self on my R32...you certainley seem to know your stuff....can i ask where you got this knowledge from? Mate what i'd give to beable to confidently work on my car :bowdown1:

I brought the car off chris isles, im sure you helped him sort out the plenum problem he was having?? It's in wine red, i think he still has a pic of it as his avatar??

Cheers once again :chuckle:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Hey buddy ask away, thats what we're here for!!!
A problem shared is a problem halved!

Yeah i know Chris, nice car buddy. Can you post some proper pics of the engine bay etc? see where youre at now?
Good to know your making the most of the forum buddy!

bob


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Thanks mate, yeah will defo post pics up, but will prob be end of march early april!! but will let you know...

Actually while im here maybe you could help me out a little??

Could you tell me what a Apexi afc does and how it works, i think i have an older model of the unit?? i asked this question under the electrics section about two weeks ago where i managed to find a picture of it!!

Secondly mate do you know how hard it would be for me, myself and i to complete a major service on my R32....actually come to think about it what would even be detailed in a major service??

I apologise if im bombarding you with so many questions.....i think im frazzling my own brain to be fair mate :runaway:

Thanks again

Sam


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Do you mean a PFC? If so its a replacement ECU for a GTR. It allows you to customise your cars custom modifications. Its old technology now but still a good way to tune your cars custom attributes.

I would prob have a go at a minor service on your car, plugs, fuel, oil and air filters, but i think id leave the cam belt to the experts. (it's just one of those things that if you **** up your engine will pay the price!)
Let me know if you need any more help mate and you're really going to enjoy your car once its the way you want it!

bob


----------



## MobileLPG (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi Sam,

Good to see another GTR owner in Telford.
Mine is currently in a bodyshop having some additions (400R arches etc) but if you see a white R33 GTR around Telford there's a good chance it will be me (although I am always in my work van)

If you are interested in seeing what an Apexi PFC does let me know and I'd be happy to show you around the one on my GTR.

If you are driving round Telford and you get flashed at/waved at by a rough looking ugly git in a black Chrysler Voyager, White Volvo V70, White Transit Connect, White VW Caddy or of course a white Skyline GTR...it will be me LOL

Edward.


----------



## alternatengine (May 17, 2006)

I travel from Edinburgh to have everything GTR related fixed and tuned by RB Motorsport..

If ever there was a one stop shop 

Rod and all the boys down there are a great bunch of lads.


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*Rod Bell*

RB Motorsport,
is the only way to fly in your area
regards
Gary

GT-ART


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Hey Edward....LOL....i was wondering how many GTR's there are in Telford!

Good to hear from you mate, yeah that would be much appreciated would be nice to see actual upgrades on real cars as opposed to just reading up on'em!!

Definatley give me a shout once you've got your GTR back mate and we'll meet up, any ideas if theres any more GTR's in Telford or shropshire?

Cheers fella


----------



## MobileLPG (Aug 18, 2010)

HI Sam,

As far as I know there are no other R33 GTR's in Telford (I keep looking)
I know of one other R32 GTR in Telford, my son told me about his friend at school whose dad owns a 32 GTR and he is a member of this forum, I believe he uses it for drag racing.

Apart from that I don't know of any.
Will give you a shout when I get the GTR back and definitely would be up for meeting up, would be nice to have a good look over an R32 as I have only ever seen them driving past (typically I am always in my van when I spot them)

Edward.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

My folks live in Shrewsbury so even though im not living there I visit from time to time!:wavey:
Ive got a good friend who lives near Clun who has a Skyline engined SIL80 S13 200sx
:clap:


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Hey Bob hows you doin mate?

Right well im counting you and your matey in then .....we got 5!!

Actually was wondering when you'll have your beast on the road mate??


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Ace cheers mate! Won't be for a month or so but if you have a Shropshire meet in the summer I'm in!!!

Bob


----------



## Chris Wilson (Aug 20, 2001)

gillsl500 said:


> Hey Bob thanks man....before i continue, i been reading on your project R32....man your my hero, fair play to ya!! AWESUME......
> 
> Cheers for the details though, you see ive already been there and being honest they seemed reluctant to touch any thing other than a R35,dident fill me with too much confidence!!
> 
> ...



I am most definitely not a copper  I have built my own engines for thirty odd years, from basic 4 pot road engines to serious modern race stuff. I did my RB26 for my GTS-t, which goes quite well, IMHO, and have done customer engines. 

IrfanView HTML-RB26 Race Engine

IrfanView HTML-RB25 Build

IrfanView HTML-4AGE

IrfanView HTML-Mugen Race V8

IrfanView HTML-RB26 Finished

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/114647-new-gearbox-almost-certainly-unique-skyline.html

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/143921-silver-r33-oulton-park-raceway-27-10-a.html


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

A race engine building copper hey? cool!:chuckle:
(sorry couldnt resist Chris, oh and it's my 3000 th post :clap
:thumbsup:
bob


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

HAHA...that would be cool mate!!

Hey there Chris, fair play to ya dude, one day i hope i can gain the knowledge to remove and refit my engine with the same confidence as i have when making a bacon and egg sarni ;-)...

When i finally find out how many skyline owners we actually have in Telford or Shrops area you'd be more than welcome to join us matey....the more the merier!!

Actually thinking about it do you know any other local skyline owners??

Cheers


----------

